# Lease to Own... What other option do I have?



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

I have read a lot of the negative comments about leasing to own. But don't all options have Cons? 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't one consider ones own situation and based on that see if Leasing to Own is really "suicide" or is it perhaps ur only feasible solution?

My situation is the following:
-I just recently got my TLC license but have yet to start working because I don't have a vehicle. 
-My Credit is in the low to mid 500s (BAD!)
-I have absolutely nooo money to put down.
-I don't want to commit to financing a car because what if God forbid something unforeseen happens and I can't cab any more or for a while? I'll be stuck with having to pay for that vehicle regardless which I know I won't be able to do cuz I have no other means of making THAT amount of money. (The car would end up getting repossessed and I would STILL have to pay it off)... That's IF I were able to finance. 

Now, that being said... Other than paying more for the vehicle on a monthly basis and/or in the long run, what OTHER downfall do y'all see to this? 
I have rental assistance so luckily I don't have to make a ridiculous amount of money.
I was considering it to be a good thing for me given my circumstances. 
On top of it all, the LTO option doesn't have to be long term. I can use it a temporary solution until I fix my credit and save money to buy a Car. Go under the LTO instead of "renting" just to make lower weekly payments.
With the LTO if not really stuck with the car. U have the benefit of cancelling and returning the car at any point . My Uncle had a 2016 Toyota Avalon for about 18 months or under the LTO program so before he decided to turn it in and Finance a Navigator. No hassle at all... just took them bk their car and said I want out. 
I could always rent out a shift for 250 and only come out of pocket $100, or 175 if I wanna be fair.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Make sure there aren't mileage restrictions on any lease you look at. I drive around 5000 miles per month doing ridesharing full time.

The trick to actually making money is finding a car at the bottom of its depreciation curve. Like a 2006-7 Kia with 100,000+ miles on it. Spend a little money to fix anything wrong and ditch it in a year or so and buy a slightly newer one for $2000. You don't really need to finance something that cheap and you can probably resell it for as much as you bought it for when it ages out.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

It sounds like you have already talked yourself into this bad idea but you would be better off forgetting about Uber all together and finding a job, taking public transportation to that job and repairing your credit.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

gofry said:


> It sounds like you have already talked yourself into this bad idea but you would be better off forgetting about Uber all together and finding a job, taking public transportation to that job and repairing your credit.


Well I've been doing that for the past God knows how many years and it hasn't worked out for me. It can't possibly be as bad ass ur making it out to be. I've seen the outcome first hand 1. from a single mother that lives here in my building and 2. From my uncle that lived here in my house for over a year. Every cab driver I get in the car with I ask and they tell me they average over 1K a week working full time. If I make anywhere near that amount it will deff beat what I'm making now working part time retail making $300 every 2 weeks. I'm doing this because I need the flexibility and don't wanna work for anyone.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

You are setting yourself up for failure. I know the truth hurts, it's still the truth.

Lease to own, I would think a better (notice I didn't say smart) idea would be to look at something like the xchange lease. Your only tied to the car for 4weeks plus two more once you give notice and your out of it.

With a lease to own your commiting yourself to a car at the same crazy rate as an xchange lease in most cases. 

Neither is a "good" idea, but at least you can get out of something like the xchange lease. 

Maybe you've mixed up the term lease to own with xchange. I don't know. My point is that ANY "lease" for doing ride share should absolutely be looked at as a disposable vehicle. You should have NO aspirations of ever "owning" a lease vehicle. Google "lease".


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

ShawnsUber said:


> You are setting yourself up for failure. I know the truth hurts, it's still the truth.


How though? If anything the car can just be taken bk without it affecting my credit so just please explain what are the huge drawbacks other than the weekly payments? Maybe I'm missing something. 
Like I said... my uncle was doing it paying $445 a week to be exact, yet managed to make enough money to support his family while they were in DR sending them money, payed for all the paperwork to bring them over, and saved enough to get and furnish an apartment before they got here. Idk maybe some of u guys are in a diff state were it doesn't work out. I'm in NYC, don't know if maybe that makes a diff.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

$445 a week! Holy shit. 

I'm not in NY, but I know that an xchange lease in Atlanta is ~$160 a week.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

ShawnsUber said:


> $445 a week! Holy shit.
> 
> I'm not in NY, but I know that an xchange lease in Atlanta is ~$160 a week.


Yeah that's what he was paying for a Toyota Avalon. But still with what he was making he told me he would take home about $700+ Clean after the car payment, gas and other expenses for himself.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You are going to have to drive 65 to 70 hour weeks to make money on a lease. Also in NY commercial insurance is required and you will be paying for gas out of pocket.

As others have said you sound bent on doing this so I am not sure why you asked but its a loser unless you are willing to put in 12 hour days.

The best bet is to save a little money so you can buy a car for 3K or so. You will pay 3K within the 10-12 months on a lease anyways.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

I think you are going to need a 2011 in NYC. Start up costs here are $2-3k from what I understand. Plates, commercial insurance, inspections, etc. You cant just get away with a 2003 junker. Plus in NYC the roads are harsh so you want a reliable car I would think...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The advice not to do it is probably the best advice. But if you are going to do it then I would do everything you possibly can to keep your costs as low as possible. That means the cheapest allowable and practical vehicle with the best gas mileage. The lower your costs the greater the chance of your success.

I would NOT do lease to own then either. Do just a lease. Chances are you won't be doing this for a year or longer. Don't believe me? Go to the forum section in your area and randomly choose a few posts from six months back. Then see what they are up to recently (click on their profile and read the most recent messages) Odds are you'll find quite a few quit Uber for one reason or another.


----------



## Uptoyou132 (Jul 14, 2016)

Yoelie9312 said:


> I have read a lot of the negative comments about leasing to own. But don't all options have Cons?
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't one consider ones own situation and based on that see if Leasing to Own is really "suicide" or is it perhaps ur only feasible solution?
> 
> My situation is the following:
> ...


Well based off your credit you will not have to worry about leasing. Go buy a cheap van and see how you do. Make sure it's in good shape and runs really good.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Uptoyou132 said:


> Well based off your credit you will not have to worry about leasing. Go buy a cheap van and see how you do. Make sure it's in good shape and runs really good.


Lease to owns allow you to have bad credit, infact many do not do a credit check but you have to pay a lot of money up front.

Other issues you should consider OP is with a lease to own you will get an older car, do you have money for maintenance? Lease to own cars come with no warranty. Car needs new breaks? New tires? Where will it come from


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

ShawnsUber said:


> You are setting yourself up for failure. I know the truth hurts, it's still the truth.
> 
> Lease to own, I would think a better (notice I didn't say smart) idea would be to look at something like the xchange lease. Your only tied to the car for 4weeks plus two more once you give notice and your out of it.
> 
> ...


Well maybe I'm wording it wrong. It just might be an Xchange lease. Here in NY they call it lease to own in the dealership. It's from one of the "dealerships " in the Uber marketplace website.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Lease to owns allow you to have bad credit, infact many do not do a credit check but you have to pay a lot of money up front.
> 
> Other issues you should consider OP is with a lease to own you will get an older car, do you have money for maintenance? Lease to own cars come with no warranty. Car needs new breaks? New tires? Where will it come from


It's a brand new 2017 Toyota Camry. I think I might be confusing ppl when I say LTO but that's what they call it in the "dealership". And even on the Uber Marketplace website.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You are going to have to drive 65 to 70 hour weeks to make money on a lease. Also in NY commercial insurance is required and you will be paying for gas out of pocket.
> 
> As others have said you sound bent on doing this so I am not sure why you asked but its a loser unless you are willing to put in 12 hour days.
> 
> The best bet is to save a little money so you can buy a car for 3K or so. You will pay 3K within the 10-12 months on a lease anyways.


Yeah the insurance and everything is included in those payments. It's not so much that I'm set on it. It's that I don't seem to understand why so many ppl have a problem with what seems to be the best way to start for someone who has $0 to put towards getting a car and preparing it with the TLC registration and plates. The car comes prepared with everything and at any time I decide to return it I just have to give 2 weeks notice. Maybe they call it LTO here in NY and something else in other states. Something like Lease Xchage I believe I read.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Lease to owns allow you to have bad credit, infact many do not do a credit check but you have to pay a lot of money up front.
> 
> Other issues you should consider OP is with a lease to own you will get an older car, do you have money for maintenance? Lease to own cars come with no warranty. Car needs new breaks? New tires? Where will it come from


The program I'm talking about here gives it to you for $500 down, black car insurance included in the payments, brand new 2017 model, no credit check involved, and I can return it whenever I decide to as long as I give them 2 weeks in advance notice.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

michael7227 said:


> I think you are going to need a 2011 in NYC. Start up costs here are $2-3k from what I understand. Plates, commercial insurance, inspections, etc. You cant just get away with a 2003 junker. Plus in NYC the roads are harsh so you want a reliable car I would think...


Exactly. It's gonna be a Brand new 2017 Camry SE for 350 a week which includes the insurance and it comes ready with TLC plates and Registration. $350 a week. A lot of drivers here RENT A car for a 12 hour shift for 275. For less than $100 more I'm gonna have it 24/7 wich gives me the flexibility of working and stoping when I wish.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for clarifying. So for 375 a week lets say you spend 125 on gas a week since you are driving fulltime. Lets say you make 15 dollars an hour gross. If you drove 40 hours you would make about 600 dollars. 375 goes to your lease. 125 to gas. You make 100 dollars.

Is that worth it to you?


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> The advice not to do it is probably the best advice. But if you are going to do it then I would do everything you possibly can to keep your costs as low as possible. That means the cheapest allowable and practical vehicle with the best gas mileage. The lower your costs the greater the chance of your success.
> 
> I would NOT do lease to own then either. Do just a lease. Chances are you won't be doing this for a year or longer. Don't believe me? Go to the forum section in your area and randomly choose a few posts from six months back. Then see what they are up to recently (click on their profile and read the most recent messages) Odds are you'll find quite a few quit Uber for one reason or another.


The reason Why I would do LTO is because the payment is cheaper and I can always get out of it if I wish. Don't know if I'll be doing Uber for long (don't think I will), however, I do plan on caving for a while. The license for it alone cost me close to $1k so yeah... I deff plan on doing it for a while. I think the big diff is that I'm in NY and everything works differently than other states. No other satiate has to deal with TLC. On that same token... I believe the work might be a bit more lucrative here because of the demand. I plan on also signing up with Juno, Lyft and VIA. Uber is not really the only option. Honestly I'm only signing up with them because of their large territory coverage (I can get calls from them if I'm out in any sorrounding states) and because they pay for the first 2 weeks of the car as long as u meet the requirements.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Thanks for clarifying. So for 375 a week lets say you spend 125 on gas a week since you are driving fulltime. Lets say you make 15 dollars an hour gross. If you drove 40 hours you would make about 600 dollars. 375 goes to your lease. 125 to gas. You make 100 dollars.
> 
> Is that worth it to you?


I can't say how much I'm gonna make quite yet because I haven't started but I am going off of what 100% of the cab drivers I have spoken with, including an uncle and a female neighbor, have told me. They have ALL told me they make over $1000 a week. My uncle had an Avalon (V6) and he said he never spent more than $100 a week in gas. I'm planing on a Camry which is even more economical. He worked 9-12 hours a day (depending on how it was) Sunday's he took off. What state are u in?


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

gofry said:


> It sounds like you have already talked yourself into this bad idea but you would be better off forgetting about Uber all together and finding a job, taking public transportation to that job and repairing your credit.


This is great advice. It seems like the best advice is always the hardest.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

TrollAlert said:


> This is great advice. It seems like the best advice is always the hardest.


What u guys seem to not know is that I'm in NY where 1. Uber is not the only cab company and 2. The business is a lot more lucrative than in other states due to the demand. So no it's not really the best.


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

I hope it all works out for you


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

TrollAlert said:


> I hope it all works out for you


Thank u I appreciate it.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

You should sit down and talk to a few drivers who,are doing this in your area. The mix should be those who are doing well and those who are not. And their lease should be comprable to yours.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> You should sit down and talk to a few drivers who,are doing this in your area. The mix should be those who are doing well and those who are not. And their lease should be comprable to yours.


Yeah thank u. At first I thought this was by city. Then I realized it's not. I can c how it can b a really bad idea in cities where u can't really make a living off of this alone. Or where it's at least a bit more difficult. 
Thanx again.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ok I have to say a few things.....#1 you keep saying you have talked to CAB drivers....that may be what CAB drivers in NY make I dunno but Uber is NOT a cab company .......#2 Uber drivers are not CAB drivers there is a BIG difference between cabs and Uber.......I doubt seriously if NY Uber drivers make as much as cab drivers rate differences are astronimcally less......#3 ever thought of driving a taxi? Find a company that gives you car 24/7 so you will be able to drive when you want...big difference between taxi and Uber....no ratings....don't have to worry about water or treats....driver collects every fare at end of every trip...street hails or walk-ups.....you aren't responsible for maintenance cuz company is..........we get tipped about 75%-80% time..........but apparently Uber has brainwashed so many people.....good luck...*shrugs*


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Ok I have to say a few things.....#1 you keep saying you have talked to CAB drivers....that may be what CAB drivers in NY make I dunno but Uber is NOT a cab company .......#2 Uber drivers are not CAB drivers there is a BIG difference between cabs and Uber.......I doubt seriously if NY Uber drivers make as much as cab drivers rate differences are astronimcally less......#3 ever thought of driving a taxi? Find a company that gives you car 24/7 so you will be able to drive when you want...big difference between taxi and Uber....no ratings....don't have to worry about water or treats....driver collects every fare at end of every trip...street hails or walk-ups.....you aren't responsible for maintenance cuz company is..........we get tipped about 75%-80% time..........but apparently Uber has brainwashed so many people.....good luck...*shrugs*


Ur right. Technically speaking it's not the same. Believe me I know all the differences lol, it's just that honestly here most of us have the bad habit of calling all of them Cabs. "Call a cab" is what we are used to saying even if it's a black car service. "I took a cab to get here" and it may very well be Uber, Lyft, Juno, Get, etc... specially when in a borough outside of Manhattan. When I say a "Cab" I am referring to Black Car Service drivers. I can't remember the last time I took a Yellow cab which is what ur talking about. I haven't gotten any advice from those. I'm not into that hustle. I have the license to drive one but right now that's really not an option I am considering. 
I'd like to use the car for personal use as well so that's another reason. Don't really wanna be going out when off duty in a bright yellow car lol. Thank u tho. I do appreciate the advise.


----------



## DJinAC (Nov 3, 2016)

Yoelie. Good luck with whatever you decide to do...


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

The real attraction is the 24/7 car and not having to rent the yellow by the week. Its $1,100 for the week out of my garage. So I had to look for other alternatives. This Uber deal allows you a somewhat discreet car, 24/7, with somewhat vetted customers with the ability to take real advantage of your time. With the first two week car and money incentives its almost a given to do it for one month. I would however rent first and then after the first month reevaluate. Uber is offering $7k + car for two weeks (possible $830 value) + $300/$700. If you hit everything they are offering in NYC right now with a lets say $400 rental you are looking at $7000+700-800 = $6,900 net. After gas ~$6400 net, after taxes, ~$4,300... So for one month, busting your azz granted, you should net ~$4,300. Thats a good start for someone who wants to make a decision in one month to continue or not. Again yellow was fun but I can't do shift - that 5a-5p or versa is really a pain. $1,100 a week is also a real albatross around your neck. With an Uber weekly rental, at worst you are out $1000 collision deductible.

I've gotta try this way at first.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

michael7227 said:


> The real attraction is the 24/7 car and not having to rent the yellow by the week. Its $1,100 for the week out of my garage. So I had to look for other alternatives. This Uber deal allows you a somewhat discreet car, 24/7, with somewhat vetted customers with the ability to take real advantage of your time. With the first two week car and money incentives its almost a given to do it for one month. I would however rent first and then after the first month reevaluate. Uber is offering $7k + car for two weeks (possible $830 value) + $300/$700. If you hit everything they are offering in NYC right now with a lets say $400 rental you are looking at $7000+700-800 = $6,900 net. After gas ~$6400 net, after taxes, ~$4,300... So for one month, busting your azz granted, you should net ~$4,300. Thats a good start for someone who wants to make a decision in one month to continue or not. Again yellow was fun but I can't do shift - that 5a-5p or versa is really a pain. $1,100 a week is also a real albatross around your neck. With an Uber weekly rental, at worst you are out $1000 collision deductible.
> 
> I've gotta try this way at first.


Yeah that's exactly what I'm doing... I'm gonna rent first and deff try to take advantage of that first month offer. At least that's my goal.


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

michael7227 said:


> The real attraction is the 24/7 car and not having to rent the yellow by the week. Its $1,100 for the week out of my garage. So I had to look for other alternatives. This Uber deal allows you a somewhat discreet car, 24/7, with somewhat vetted customers with the ability to take real advantage of your time. With the first two week car and money incentives its almost a given to do it for one month. I would however rent first and then after the first month reevaluate. Uber is offering $7k + car for two weeks (possible $830 value) + $300/$700. If you hit everything they are offering in NYC right now with a lets say $400 rental you are looking at $7000+700-800 = $6,900 net. After gas ~$6400 net, after taxes, ~$4,300... So for one month, busting your azz granted, you should net ~$4,300. Thats a good start for someone who wants to make a decision in one month to continue or not. Again yellow was fun but I can't do shift - that 5a-5p or versa is really a pain. $1,100 a week is also a real albatross around your neck. With an Uber weekly rental, at worst you are out $1000 collision deductible.
> 
> I've gotta try this way at first.


Look both yellow an uber is a job but you must really do your homework. There is alot of cost over what you had mentioned. The system needs to be balanced from ownership to drivers to app devlopers.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Geo305 said:


> Look both yellow an uber is a job but you must really do your homework. There is alot of cost over what you had mentioned. The system needs to be balanced from ownership to drivers to app devlopers.


In the example I gave, costs to whom? What types of costs over and above what I mentioned?


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

michael7227 said:


> In the example I gave, costs to whom? What types of costs over and above what I mentioned?


Gas, Tolls, Carwash, Insurance, there is a list of maintenance also.

You must consider uber doesn't make money in comparison to Taxi.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Gas was included in my example (you conveniently ignore that) tolls are reimbursed same as Taxi. Insurance is baked into the rental example I gave, maintenance is taken care of by the rental company.

There are people on this forum who make money in Uber in comparison to Taxi. So you have failed in your explanation.

Maybe you missed where I mentioned "in the example I gave". However on an ongoing basis there are pros and cons of each. It's up to the individual to decide.

Feel free to come up with more however.


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

Ubers job is to provide you with clients and there share is 25% - 45% . being a tech company holds them with no responsibility. Ignore there claim the have yet to make a profit. They are willing to spend billons in self driving cars. 

We are chasing our tails. We are destroying the taxi industry to soon have a monopoly of self driving cars you must believe it will not be this cheap.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Your cornflakes are wet...


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

michael7227 said:


> Gas was included in my example (you conveniently ignore that) tolls are reimbursed same as Taxi. Insurance is baked into the rental example I gave, maintenance is taken care of by the rental company.
> 
> There are people on this forum who make money in Uber in comparison to Taxi. So you have failed in your example.
> 
> Feel free to come up with more however.


Ok so you are stating that uber charges only $400 rental a month and covers all that? Its somewhat confusing. I did not see gas but ok. Send me a link.


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

michael7227 said:


> Your cornflakes are wet...


Ok, ok I may be somewhat negative but think about it you know uber wants to get out of drivers...


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Again if you comprehend my earlier post I quoted possible $830 value over two weeks. The incentive is $415 a week for two weeks. Normal maintenance is covered by the rental company. Car washes are $6 if necessary but not a large expense for a one month rental but ok, I'll oblige you on that - so another $40 which might be write off able but whatever, I'll humor you on that. One blown tire that you must patch ok $20 for the month so an extra $60 all totaled with any perceived maintenance. So lets call it$100 or $42oo net. Feel better? Ok we are still in the same situation here. 

You didn't see gas because you are seeing too much red. It's tough to perform reading comprehension when you are angry. But I understand, I've been there before. 

I am getting the information together to send you an itemized link. Just please be patient as I cut and paste the various bits of information for your quick perusal. I would appreciate as much time as you will allow with this. 

Please check back often. I am now going to alternate side my car. Which is a PITA!

LOL


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

michael7227 said:


> Again if you comprehend my earlier post I quoted possible $830 value over two weeks. The incentive is $415 a week for two weeks. Normal maintenance is covered by the rental company. Car washes are $6 if necessary but not a large expense for a one month rental but ok, I'll oblige you on that - so another $40 which might be write off able but whatever, I'll humor you on that. One blown tire that you must patch ok $20 for the month so an extra $60 all totaled with any perceived maintenance. So lets call it$100 or $42oo net. Feel better? Ok we are still in the same situation here.
> 
> You didn't see gas because you are seeing too much red. It's tough to perform reading comprehension when you are angry. But I understand, I've been there before.
> 
> ...


I'm not angry just trying to understand the clutter.

I will be waiting thank you.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Welcome!

There WAS a lot of clutter that's why I am going through all this exhaustive cutting and pasting. 

Check your inbox...

Those bike lanes really cloud the whole alternate side thing though...


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

michael7227 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> There WAS a lot of clutter that's why I am going through all this exhaustive cutting and pasting.
> 
> ...


Nope nothing in my inbox. Can you just post it so we all can see it?


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

"It"


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Yoelie9312 said:


> The program I'm talking about here gives it to you for $500 down, black car insurance included in the payments, brand new 2017 model, no credit check involved, and I can return it whenever I decide to as long as I give them 2 weeks in advance notice.


Just take the contract home and go over it!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If you don't have enough to put down on a car the best thing to do is to do the Enterprise rent-a-car lease or the Hertz program and drive as much as you can every week to save up as much as you can so you can put down a down payment on a car as fast as you can.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

circle1 said:


> Just take the contract home and go over it!


Thank u! That's really good advise.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If you don't have enough to put down on a car the best thing to do is to do the Enterprise rent-a-car lease or the Hertz program and drive as much as you can every week to save up as much as you can so you can put down a down payment on a car as fast as you can.


I don't think that will work here in NYC cuz all cars used for cab/black car/ ride share... what ever u want to call it, have to have TLC registration and plates. But thank u for the advise. Would of been good if I wasn't in this pain in the ass State lol.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

ShawnsUber said:


> You are setting yourself up for failure. I know the truth hurts, it's still the truth.





Yoelie9312 said:


> I can't say how much I'm gonna make quite yet because I haven't started *but I* *am going off of what 100% of the cab drivers I have spoken with, including an uncle and a female neighbor, have told me*. They have ALL told me they make over $1000 a week.


Not to question the veracity of your "uncle" and "female neighbor", but I would think you would find a better sample pool of drivers on this forum who can give you a real world idea of what you're walking into. Family and friends tend to give each other "hope".

So instead of beating on a dead horse, I recommend you watch this short video documentary on just how "great" the money is for Uber and Cab drivers in -- you guessed it -- *New York*!


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Yoelie9312 said:


> I have read a lot of the negative comments about leasing to own. But don't all options have Cons?
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't one consider ones own situation and based on that see if Leasing to Own is really "suicide" or is it perhaps ur only feasible solution?
> 
> My situation is the following:
> ...


Find a SugarDaddy or a Richman


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> Not to question the veracity of your "uncle" and "female neighbor", but I would think you would find a better sample pool of drivers on this forum who can give you a real world idea of what you're walking into. Family and friends tend to give each other "hope".
> 
> So instead of beating on a dead horse, I recommend you watch this short video documentary on just how "great" the money is for Uber and Cab drivers in -- you guessed it -- *New York*!


Yeah I saw that video... And honestly I'm really perplexed as to how is it that some drivers say it's bad and some say that it's good. I guess it just boils down to luck or something I don't know. I read someone here say that it's basically like owning a restaurant... the market is saturated yet for some it goes really well while other end up having to close. 
I understand what ur saying about hope... which isn't really a bad thing.However it's not just them. I take about 3 cabs a week and I have asked most of them about it and they tell me that yes I will deff make MOST of the time if I work full time over 1K weekly... minus expenses, I should be looking at no less than $500 a week on average, and that's cuz I'm gonna have a weekly car payment. Now, I can c how for someone with 3 kids, a stay at home wife, an almost 2k rent or mortgage, plus God knows how many other bills it would deff not be enough, however my monthly bills don't really exceed $600 so this is why I have hope. 
My neighbor is a single mother (husband in jail), rent 1700, son's private school 500, car and insurance around 600, has paid off in a year a 10k loan they took out for lawyers and all that, and is paying off all her credit cards. To that add food, utilities, cell fone and the money she sends to her husband. Not for nothing but Holly crap!!! How is this woman paying all of this with the sole income of driving a cab if it's soooo bad? And she doesn't even work with Uber, just with one of these Bronx dispatch bases.
I'm messaging with someone from here who has told me that it's the best job they've ever had. So yeah I have hope it works out for me lol. Idk I guess I'll just have to give it a try and c how it goes for me... it's all I can do. One thing I'm gonna take u guys on is to start off just renting. My uncle told me that they might have changed how they do things now with the cars from the time when he took his out. He literally just took the car back to them, gave them the keys and never looked back. No paper work or anything, and nothing went into his credit. I gotta read carefully the contract to c what it entitles exactly. But thank u for the heads up. Every bit of advise helps. It's good to also be aware of what can go wrong.


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

Yoelie9312 said:


> I can't say how much I'm gonna make quite yet because I haven't started but I am going off of what 100% of the cab drivers I have spoken with, including an uncle and a female neighbor, have told me. They have ALL told me they make over $1000 a week. My uncle had an Avalon (V6) and he said he never spent more than $100 a week in gas. I'm planing on a Camry which is even more economical. He worked 9-12 hours a day (depending on how it was) Sunday's he took off. What state are u in?


Listen, when you ask someone if they are making money they will always going to say they make good money, why? Because nobody wants you to find out that they don't make money, it seems that you realize you are not going to make any money driving for uber but all you are doing is giving yourself excuses in order to drive for them, the transportation business was invented decades ago, i see a lot of uber drivers trying to do their thing hoping for better results. It doesn't work like that, find something else to do


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Uber/Lyft continue to flood the streets with new drivers at an alarming rate. Drivers that I know that do this full-time are having to put in more hours for the same pay because the rides are not as frequent for them. This is only going to get worse. Part-time supplemental is the way to go with rideshare however you have to be prepared to be strategic to make money. I would reconsider your choice.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

You want flexibility and more money. I get that. You're making about 150 a week doing part time retail - bad deal. You MIGHT make 200-250 a week doing Uber if you want to keep the positives of your current lifestyle in profit.

My honest recommendation is to get a job at a diner in addition to your retail. Pay your bills with your pay checks, and do your best to live off the cash tips. It isn't easy to know you're living on 10% or so of what you're bringing in, but it makes headway on moving ahead in life. You also have no overhead or headaches.

Can you make great money? Yeah, I've made $70 an hour after expenses doing Uber - for one or two hours total. There's a lot of $8 an hour time as well. The income isn't steady, and it sounds like you need a reliable source of increased income and a PLAN - which is something the people you talk with probably have. Plans don't do well with sporadic incomes.

Do the math on your plan for the worst case scenario and stick with it. Touching a 2017 model car with 500 credit is financial suicide, no matter how you're coming across it. I'm also willing to bet you don't know how/able to do vehicle maintenance, and if you ignore these preventive things it'll cost you a LOT in cash and reduced earning potential.

You have to diversify your income to make it stable, putting your eggs in one basket with a huge risk very rarely pays off; but those stories are the ones that get spread.

TLDR;
Get a second more stable job that you can get to for little time or money (walk/bike/bus), make a financial plan and do the math - research shit, and approach things with a little pessimism. Critical thinking is required, as is sacrifice.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

Milito said:


> Listen, when you ask someone if they are making money they will always going to say they make good money, why? Because nobody wants you to find out that they don't make money, it seems that you realize you are not going to make any money driving for uber but all you are doing is giving yourself excuses in order to drive for them, the transportation business was invented decades ago, i see a lot of uber drivers trying to do their thing hoping for better results. It doesn't work like that, find something else to do


Sir, Uber is not the only company out here. I have seen with my own eyes how much money one can make out here. I WILL give it a try and until I c for myself how it goes for ME, I'm not just gonna give up. Thank u for the positivity..........
People weren't kidding when that said there's a lot of negativity here...geeeez


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

NYC has a ton of business ten tons of business she will make enough to buy her own Elantra in 2 months.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

uber fool said:


> NYC has a ton of business ten tons of business she will make enough to buy her own Elantra in 2 months.


Huh? 

A brand new Elantra in 2 months right? Interesting...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm gonna agree with a lot of other people . I don't think Uber is the right choice for you since you don't own a car . I'd get a normal job , take public transpiration and save money for a cheap car or a down payment. If you have $500 you could take out a loan on a $5000 car which would get you a great Uber car . Interest would be high but on that little of a loan it won't matter much 

Now you could do a rental I don't know about your market but Lyft offers the rental free if you do 65 rides a week in the Denver market which is doing about 30 hours of driving a week . If you don't hit that number you pay $165 a week for a car . At least with something like that you wouldn't be obligated to keep the car, wouldn't have to worry about mileage restrictions on an LTO , and if you decide it's not for you it's a week to week thing .


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

Yoelie9312 said:


> Sir, Uber is not the only company out here. I have seen with my own eyes how much money one can make out here. I WILL give it a try and until I c for myself how it goes for ME, I'm not just gonna give up. Thank u for the positivity..........
> People weren't kidding when that said there's a lot of negativity here...geeeez


Reality sucks. Uber is not a full time gig anymore. Part time, to supplement income, it's OK.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

I should have posted in the NYC forum for this... I didn't realize it and posted On a common one. Damit Ppl. Pls understand Diving in NYC is NOT the same as driving in ANY other state. DUE TO THE MASSIVE SYSTEM OF PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION (too many ppl don't own cars), MASSIVE POPULATION, AND FAST PACED WAY OF LIFE, the income generated here from driving a cab, an Uber, or whatever u may call it... IS NOT THE SAME. The pricing is not even the same. The SYSTEM is not the same, not for signing up, not for licencing, not for registering, not for TLC intended Leasing (which has no mileage restrictons), not for income generation. It IS NOT THE SAME GUYS. Please!
My question was about the car situation because I don't have the credit nor the funds to get a car. Not about wether or not I was gonna generate enough money. I'm very clear as to how much I can potentially make here and how many hours I would have to put into it. Believe me I've done plenty of research. I didn't just wake up one day and say, without thinking and asking around, "oh **** it, tomorrow I'm gonna start Uber to get rich." Come on now smh.
Those of u who are giving thoughtful advise THANK U. But those of u who INSIST that I'm gonna basically fail miserably (and u drive in a different city)... just please drop it!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Yoelie9312 said:


> Thank u! That's really good advise.


. . . lots of people get in a bind when they don't understand what they're agreeing to. Unless a person has a close family member that's an attorney, that's a lose-lose scenario.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

circle1 said:


> . . . lots of people get in a bind when they don't understand what they're agreeing to. Unless a person has a close family member that's an attorney, that's a lose-lose scenario.


I hear ya... I'm gonna make sure I do that. Although I probably won't do the lease to own thing. prob just rent for while, save up, and buy something cash. I'm not gonna finance cuz I don't know what can happen in the future and I just don't want such a long time commitment. Unless of course I put MOST of it down.


----------



## JDJ (Apr 15, 2015)

Yoelie9312 said:


> I hear ya... I'm gonna make sure I do that. Although I probably won't do the lease to own thing. prob just rent for while, save up, and buy something cash. I'm not gonna finance cuz I don't know what can happen in the future and I just don't want such a long time commitment. Unless of course I put MOST of it down.


NYC is completely different those people who don't drive a TLC vehicle don't have a clue what you are talking about.
on a LTO you will own the car when u pay it but also pay for maintenance if needed when needed.
Renting the price is a little higher but they cover maintenance when needed all you have to do is put gas and wash the car.
If your uncle and your neighbor drive a TLC vehicle they are your best sources right now, Here you not gonna find many good opinions.
But if you do decide to go with LTO try to find one that won't take their money directly from uber. Look into anything outside of the main 4.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Well, good luck with your endeavors – if you did all the research though, you wouldn't be on here asking for advice.


----------



## Manhmptn (Dec 18, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/forums/NewYorkCity

Above link is where you should have asked your specific question. Drivers from other States don't have to know the rules and regulations of NYC which is a totally different ball game.

It was stressful to read your struggle, looking for answers in totally wrong place.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber and these programs prey on people that are 'desperate' or not able to get ahead any other way. Bottom line, is these programs are expensive, very expensive. $600 - $1,000 per month.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

JDJ said:


> NYC is completely different those people who don't drive a TLC vehicle don't have a clue what you are talking about.
> on a LTO you will own the car when u pay it but also pay for maintenance if needed when needed.
> Renting the price is a little higher but they cover maintenance when needed all you have to do is put gas and wash the car.
> If your uncle and your neighbor drive a TLC vehicle they are your best sources right now, Here you not gonna find many good opinions.
> But if you do decide to go with LTO try to find one that won't take their money directly from uber. Look into anything outside of the main 4.


Thank u... Finally another person who understands and and has good advise. I never knew so many ppl were so negative on here.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

Manhmptn said:


> https://uberpeople.net/forums/NewYorkCity
> 
> Above link is where you should have asked your specific question. Drivers from other States don't have to know the rules and regulations of NYC which is a totally different ball game.
> 
> It was stressful to read your struggle, looking for answers in totally wrong place.


Thank u. Yeah I didn't know I was posting in a general forum. Found out a bit to late. I won't be making the same mistake. Imagine my stress repeating myself over and over trying to get ppl to understand smh. It wasn't till I started poking around that I realized I could c were ppl were from and that's when a lot of the responses started to make sense. Thanx again.


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

Yoelie9312 said:


> Thank u... Finally another person who understands and and has good advise. I never knew so many ppl were so negative on here.


The cost of living in each particular market is different $4 k in NY is not the same as $4 k in Miami or L.A. In NY you are gonna make more money but gas, rent, utilities are more expensive so you end up getting the same ridiculously low profit, good luck anyway


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Congrats on getting your thread 'featured'.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

Milito said:


> The cost of living in each particular market is different $4 k in NY is not the same as $4 k in Miami or L.A. In NY you are gonna make more money but gas, rent, utilities are more expensive so you end up getting the same ridiculously low profit, good luck anyway


Thank u, and ur right.... did u read where I said my bills are no more than $600 a month tho? Really no more than about $400 while my mom and brother live with me cuz they contribute.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm out there for two days now Yoelie and so far it's "ok". The city (Manhattan) sucks but like me you have probably driven it before so you are used to it... 

The airport is iffy. Last night there were 125 cars at JFK. The wait for a ping was 45 minutes then the ride was to East New York (grrr). Went out there this morning and JFK had like 90 cars... I waited over 2 hours for a ping (met a long lost friend in the cell phone lot though). Should have just left but the ride was out to Nyack or something like that plus $10 cash tip so it sorta worked out. 

I got a ping in the Bronx that took me to Yonkers for pick up (oops) and took that ride to Bronxville. I think that's a no no but It happened.

It was an adventure if anything. 

There is CERTAINLY business out there. Just be smart and if you see something isn't working then go elsewhere. 

Try to dress (and act) professional but also try to be comfortable. (a clean sleek black 2015 Hyundai Sonata is getting some compliments and it's very comfortable also)

Good luck Yoelie.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

You must like driving.

Do you have any income or time restrictions?

If you don't have a car already, then have you thought of trying to become a taxi driver where they provide the car for you? Alternative might be HyreCar ?



Yoelie9312 said:


> I have read a lot of the negative comments about leasing to own. But don't all options have Cons?
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't one consider ones own situation and based on that see if Leasing to Own is really "suicide" or is it perhaps ur only feasible solution?
> 
> My situation is the following:
> ...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Yoelie9312 said:


> I have read a lot of the negative comments about leasing to own. But don't all options have Cons?
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't one consider ones own situation and based on that see if Leasing to Own is really "suicide" or is it perhaps ur only feasible solution?
> 
> My situation is the following:
> ...


Cars are one of the easiest things to buy on low credit. mine was low 600's and i had no trouble walking off the lot with a 2013 toyota camry with 33k miles, in immaculate condition w/$500 down ( but I did buy a car from them in the past and paid off the loan, but I bought that one when my credit was in the mid 500's ).

But, I have a huge advantage over most of you, I get social security and I use it to pay the car payment.

Look, I would say just get the car, because with a nice car, there a lot of driving jobs, pizza delivery, Amazon flex, courier ( for attorney services ) courier ( for title companies ) use your imagination, and those jobs are real easy to get. And, in California ( and 9 other states now ) medical marijuana delivery jobs are showing up in Craiglist. Keep looking in jobs/transportation in CL.


----------



## Yoelie9312 (Nov 6, 2016)

michael7227 said:


> I'm out there for two days now Yoelie and so far it's "ok". The city (Manhattan) sucks but like me you have probably driven it before so you are used to it...
> 
> The airport is iffy. Last night there were 125 cars at JFK. The wait for a ping was 45 minutes then the ride was to East New York (grrr). Went out there this morning and JFK had like 90 cars... I waited over 2 hours for a ping (met a long lost friend in the cell phone lot though). Should have just left but the ride was out to Nyack or something like that plus $10 cash tip so it sorta worked out.
> 
> ...


I haven't started yet. Thank u for all the tips. I can really use those. A friend that KNIWS cars told me about the Sonata so I'll be deff looking into that even more so now that u mentioned it as well. I am deff expecting good days and bad SPECIALLY in the beginning until I get the hang of it. I'm told Manhattan is where the most "pings" are at. Ur it is deff such a pain to drive in so I'm deff nervous about that.


----------



## Robertbob (Nov 2, 2016)

this xchange lease program is aweful.
680 a month (170 per week) plus over 100 dollars for insurance plus taxes ... 

I don't know who does this for two years and then buys a car they run into the ground ... then opts to buy the car with a shit ton of miles for 5,000 dollars after that ... but whoever that person is must have some really shitty credit and in dire need to dept and car.

I have a life ... and the times of the day I would have to drive just to make payment are ridiculous. 

Uber bought this car then leases it for almost double ... trying to make a REALLLY big profit from it ... even though you're already making profit from each ride.

that's some bargain for you.

a new car to buy is going to be at least 300 to maybe 500 a month ... 

why and who in the **** would pay you almost 200 to 400 a month additional to that?

plus insurance plus taxes plus gas?

me apparently ... but not for long.
this is bullshit.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Yeah I gotta agree. I would just go with rental for one month. BUST YOUR TAIL. Reevaluate at EOM. Then if you want to do this save as much as you can for down payment and even at 15% you are better off that way than leasing to own. I just don't trust them... They prey on folks that are down and out. But YOU as the down and out person must stand strong - during the toughest times of your life. But if you don't... They'll only get tougher...


----------



## LCR_dog (Aug 29, 2016)

Best way it's to take your mum, dad, relative, schoolmate, classmate, neighbour, friends, best it's boyfriend or girlfriend's car to do uber! It's free!!


----------



## V77 (Nov 6, 2016)

I've always been told to buy and never lease. At the end of the day a car is an investment and as such you want to see some type of return on it. The return is at the end of the term you will actually own in rather than giving it back to the dealer.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Cars are not invesments, period. Investments GAIN value over time, cars do not. The cars that are investments are rare, expensive, never get driven, and have a limited market for sale that is volatile.

Cars are tools of transportation that cost money to buy, maintain, and use. They are not investments.


----------



## V77 (Nov 6, 2016)

You want to drive and earn pay using an asset which in this case is a car so you invest in one. You use the "investment" to gain income, it may not be a good investment but it still is one.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

You need to redefine what an investment is. The closest thing this touches is a business expense.


----------



## LetteJockey (Nov 20, 2016)

Yoelie9312 said:


> If I make anywhere near that amount it will deff beat what I'm making now working part time retail making $300 every 2 weeks. I'm doing this because I need the flexibility and don't wanna work for anyone.


I gross about $300 every 2 days. Company supplies vehicle, gas, insurance, maintenance, phone and clients. They will give you take-home vehicle if you need/want, and you get paid the same regardless of whether you're transporting a passenger(s) or sitting around doing nothing. Plenty of ambulette companies in NYC - you might want to look into that instead of spending $$ for a "maybe"(-profitable) Uber or taxi-rental gig.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Yoelie9312 said:


> How though? If anything the car can just be taken bk without it affecting my credit so just please explain what are the huge drawbacks other than the weekly payments? Maybe I'm missing something.
> Like I said... my uncle was doing it paying $445 a week to be exact, yet managed to make enough money to support his family while they were in DR sending them money, payed for all the paperwork to bring them over, and saved enough to get and furnish an apartment before they got here. Idk maybe some of u guys are in a diff state were it doesn't work out. I'm in NYC, don't know if maybe that makes a diff.


I would strongly suggest that you not do this. My neighbour is in the car financing business and your situation is typical of what they call a 'revolving customer.' Your story is more strongly tied to the success of what was a mom and pop industry. For decades the auto companies and banks left this industry to small finance boutique firms. As the middle class disappeared the car loans and financing of the working poor have become the new mortgage goldmine. My neighbour just sold his firm for more than a 100 million and few years ago. The company valuation is now more than half a billion. This is fastest part of the finance industry. The most important reason why this is such a sure bet is because, " A car gets you back and forth to work. Poor people need transportation whatever the cost." Doesn't matter what your credit score is, your a financial mark. These interest rates range from 20 to 35 per cent. The default rates are relatively high but put against the spread it is a fantastically profitable business. Used car dealers don't make their profit on the car, they make it on the financing. America is in a horrible mess. The worse your credit rating, the better a deal you'll receive. Credit scores are scams. My neighbour asked me about leasing to Uber Black drivers this past spring and he listened hard and once he crunched the numbers he realized it was to risky a bet since Uber was constantly dropping fares.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

ShawnsUber said:


> $445 a week! Holy shit.
> 
> I'm not in NY, but I know that an xchange lease in Atlanta is ~$160 a week.


I'm sure she has her mind made up, but I am also sure Uber (maybe Lyft, who knows?) will give preference in pings to newer drivers so they get a false sense of job security, maybe quitting their day job and then becoming beholden to this "job." Maybe they give ping preference to those who commit to driving full-time? I do know of an instance where a "veteran" driver was approached by a newbie with a question about the app and noticed she had a surge and he didn't on his app, so I have a great deal of distrust for the operations of this company.


----------



## Michelle Johnson (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm doing xchange leasing in Philadelphia,Pa. I pay 123.00 per week but I have a full time job. I'm doing thei part time and i' m grossing 500 weekly.


----------



## Michelle Johnson (Nov 23, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> I'm sure she has her mind made up, but I am also sure Uber (maybe Lyft, who knows?) will give preference in pings to newer drivers so they get a false sense of job security, maybe quitting their day job and then becoming beholden to this "job." Maybe they give ping preference to those who commit to driving full-time? I do know of an instance where a "veteran" driver was approached by a newbie with a question about the app and noticed she had a surge and he didn't on his app, so I have a great deal of distrust for the operations of this company.


Thank you for the post because i believe what u are saying. People will mention surges and i won't see them i my app. Philadelphia has a hige amount of sign ups and pings are now going to them. I am a part timer however i want to make 500 weekly gross but i see my expectations will change.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Five years ago, I took the plunge and got a new car, for the first time. It was the best decision I ever made. I can actually enjoy driving again, and it's nice to have a car where everything works.

Yes, I was making the same choice you are: Do I take the chance on keeping up payments- or do i chance something breaking before payday?

Leasing IS financing. You're just agreeing to buy 'half' the car, and promise to give them the other half back. If you want, you can buy the other half at the end of the lease.

Leasing is a 'bad deal' for the Uber driver, because of all the miles you will put on it. When you lease, make sure your payments are based on your putting at least 300 miles PER DAY on the car. Exceed the estimated miles, and you'll get a big bill at the end of the lease (unless you decide to keep the car).

So ... what car to get? Here's the method I chose:
First, I looked at the Consumers' Union annual car report, which comes out in January. I chose the category / type of vehicle. I then considered ONLY the cars that they recommended. 

Having a real bias to reliability, I was led to the Scion / Toyota cars. Fuel economy is also very important. From today's offerings, I'd guess the Yaris iA or the Corolla iM would be very good choices. I'd get the car in white, as white has the best resale value. I'd get every 'protective' option I can - the plastic film on the bumper, etc.


----------



## Michaacb (Sep 4, 2016)

Yoelie9312 said:


> Well I've been doing that for the past God knows how many years and it hasn't worked out for me. It can't possibly be as bad ass ur making it out to be. I've seen the outcome first hand 1. from a single mother that lives here in my building and 2. From my uncle that lived here in my house for over a year. Every cab driver I get in the car with I ask and they tell me they average over 1K a week working full time. If I make anywhere near that amount it will deff beat what I'm making now working part time retail making $300 every 2 weeks. I'm doing this because I need the flexibility and don't wanna work for anyone.


A cab driver might pull $1000 a week, but I think that isn't common with Uber, unless you live in an area with frequent surges or work over 50 hours.

I drive full time around Greenwich and Stamford and consistently make about $700 each week after gas.

That being said, you will absolutely make more than you're currently making. Just don't expect it to be any grand venture.


----------

